# Welsh Foxhound help



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm new to this forum and would like to say hello to all and to ask a question regarding the above topic. Ok here goes, having visited our local rescue centre we came across a beautiful Welsh Foxhound. He was quite malnurished and had a meak personality (the card said he was quite shy with people and a stray). We went away and discussed the possibility of giving him a home but I wanted to do my research on this particular breed first. This is where my problem lay, I cannot find a single bit of breed information (on the internet) relating to this particular type of dog. I have 3 young children and introduced two of them to him today. He seemed to be fine around them and was incredibly relaxed on his lead, however I'm new to dog ownership and such a large dog does worry me given the fact I can't find any info on them at all. I really like this dog and would love to give it a home but until I can find what I'm looking for I'm reluctant to. I hope someone can help. Many thanks

Gavin


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Some info on these sites:

Welsh Foxhound Puppies Breeders Foxhounds

What Can You Tell Me About The Welsh Foxhound? - Blurtit

Welsh Hound - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi seven_pets,

thanks for the websites but these I have already seen (they are the only 3 being thrown up online). I also have a book named "The Illustrated Encyclopaedia Of Dogbreeds" by Joan Palmer, this book lists Hounds from all corners of the Globe but no Foxhound. I'm starting to think this breed has been made up in an cynical government X-Files style conspiracy.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

The top 2 links don't tell you much, dead ends. Wikipedia says "Welsh Hounds are very obedient and must be immediately responsive to the huntsmans commands. Because of its irrepressible hunting instincts, _the Welsh Hound is completely unsuitable as a pet_."
Tread carefully.


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes I read that and to be quite honest it did worry me. However I am trying to base my decision on what other peoples experiences are of the particular breed along with that of this behaviour when we visited him. The prime factor though is my children.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

The Welsh Hound Association


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Welsh Hound: Facts, Discussion Forum, and Encyclopedia Article

A quote from this site.

The Welsh Hound has been kept as a hunting dog for many hundreds of years, living and hunting in packs. It is adapted to hunting in rocky and mountainous terrain in its native Wales.

It is not a suitable pet


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

rona said:


> Welsh Hound: Facts, Discussion Forum, and Encyclopedia Article
> 
> A quote from this site.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, now I'm really in a pickle lol but I do very much appreciate you looking into it for me. I'm going to ring the Welsh Hound Association tomorrow to see what they say. I have read a few articles about these dogs being great family pets. I wonder why this breed isn't listed on pretty much all of the sites profiling dog breeds? I know it is classed as a rare dog but there must be some owners about.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

i thought these where pack hounds not pets , as most hunt kennels only breed between themselves and occasionally would give to another hunt ,i would have said there a type of dog rather than a breed and the breeding is older than the kc so there wouldn;t be much info .lol i would imagine once its back to full health and belly full it would return to being a hound ,surely the fact you can find no info as to them being pets !!!! should indicate they don;t make good pets


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

Are you quite certain it's a Welsh Foxhound and not an Otter Hound?

Important decision!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You're doing right to contact the breed society.

It's worth bearing in mind that anything written about them by the pro-hunt lobby will be coloured by the view that they are only suitable for hunting, and if/when it was banned they would all have to be PTS, wouldn't make pets, as part of their case for continuing to hunt with dogs. The same was said about fox hounds, which _can_ live as pets in the right hands.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

I would suspect the dog has come from a working background and has either been dumped for one reason or another or got separated from it's pack while working. I find it difficult to understand any rescue offering it for adoption to an inexperienced home?? I'd be very wary of taking the dog on before throughly researching (as I know you are doing so now), they are amazing dogs BUT they are working dogs and if this one has come from such ahome it will not be happy living in a house and dealing with all that comes with 'domestic' life. 

We've rehomed ex-working fox terriers and they have to be handled very carefully and only rehomed to experienced homes with people who understand dogs from their background.


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

JSR said:


> I would suspect the dog has come from a working background and has either been dumped for one reason or another or got separated from it's pack while working. I find it difficult to understand any rescue offering it for adoption to an inexperienced home?? I'd be very wary of taking the dog on before throughly researching (as I know you are doing so now), they are amazing dogs BUT they are working dogs and if this one has come from such ahome it will not be happy living in a house and dealing with all that comes with 'domestic' life.
> 
> We've rehomed ex-working fox terriers and they have to be handled very carefully and only rehomed to experienced homes with people who understand dogs from their background.


Hi folks,

again thanks for the advice. Ok the dog warden has just been around to our house and informed us that the labelling of the dog as being a "Welsh Fox Hound" is incorrect. The warden said the breed is a "Welsh Fox Terrier". He said that they are quite good with people but usually a "one man dog"., and although they do make good pets they weren't the first dog he would choose as a family pet. They need consitency and suit more advanced dog owners. I decided to look into pictures of this breed but none of the Welsh Fox Terriers look anything like our boy so I'm thinking he may be a cross breed with a hound. If he is a Welsh Fox Terrier he's a blinking big one lol.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

albini13 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> again thanks for the advice. Ok the dog warden has just been around to our house and informed us that the labelling of the dog as being a "Welsh Fox Hound" is incorrect. The warden said the breed is a "Welsh Fox Terrier". He said that they are quite good with people but usually a "one man dog"., and although they do make good pets they weren't the first dog he would choose as a family pet. They need consitency and suit more advanced dog owners. I decided to look into pictures of this breed but none of the Welsh Fox Terriers look anything like our boy so I'm thinking he may be a cross breed with a hound. If he is a Welsh Fox Terrier he's a blinking big one lol.


Ahh makes more sense but Fox Terriers are very small, just slightly bigger than a long legged JRT and stocker. They do make fabulous pets and are great fun...but they are terriers so obviously need a firm hand. I grew up with Welsh Fox Terriers as my grand parents bred them and they are lovely dogs. Sounds more like a mix and they don't really know what it is...in which case you've got yourself a good old fashioned mongrel which is always first on my list of dogs to have!!!


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok here is an image of what this dog looks like, infact it's uncanny how similar they are. Still think it's a Fox Terrier?


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

lol sorry the image is so big. Oh just had a phone call from the warden who has spoken to the dogs home and it is indeed a Welsh Fox hound


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

Yup that's definately NOT a Welsh Fox Terrier!! Absolutely beautiful dog, I'd be very tempted but as long as you expect the worst you shouldn't have any problems


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

If it is a welsh foxhound thats not going to be an easy dog to own. Could you not get a breed that looks similar if you like the look but has a softer temperment?


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

thats no Wire Fox terrier. looks like a spinone cross or otterhound x


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

The dog warden has spoken to the previous shelter who have said that this dog would be no problem to own within a family and has a very gentle nature, apparently he came in with another hound (which also had a good temperament). The warden is going to go and see the dog himself tomorrow to check him out in order to judge for himself. I'm glad that he's doing that as it will put my mind at rest. It is hard for me to be so rational about all of this as my partner (well let's just say that she had already given the dog a name before I'd made a decision). To be honest she has had experience with dogs where as I'm a relative novice, I tend to proceed with caution where as she tends to proceed with emotion. :mad2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

It's not the temperament that is the issue, most hounds have wonderful temperaments. It's the hunting instinct which could cause you huge problems


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

A beautiful dog and certainly a welsh foxhound, love them to bits I grew up with english foxhounds but have always had a passion for the welsh ones. Wonder what his background is, they are not often kept as pets :confused5:


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

So do you think they would make a good pet Tash?


----------



## mad4foxhounds (Dec 2, 2009)

hello i'm jackie i run breed welfare for the foxhound in the uk, foxhound do make wounderful pets with time and care and training, we have rehomed many part welsh foxhounds and as the owners will tell you they are fab in the house, the picture u post is of a welsh foxhound, no question, they are a large hound can make them selves very small, i have lived and done the breed welfare for nearly 7 years i fell in love with the breed after meeting a hunt hound that came into where i worked for treatment, 
their prey drive can be great or poor, i have two hounds that is it very strong in and have had 4 hound of my own that have been great off lead and around children they are very good, they are very clever and very clean in the house, they thing is if this breed gets board they will eat the house we in the breed like them to go with another dog in the house, but have got people that have only have one hound and that hound is very happy because its life is filled with stuff to do, 
my advice give this poor hound a second chance you may just find why we in the breed love them so, 
more information visit www.madaboutfoxhounds.org.uk 
or ring me on 01912961761


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thankyou so much for this, I will give you a call asap. I have toyed with getting another dog as a companion, one which I can also take out running with me (see thread).


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Well we've picked him up after much deliberation and he really is the most mild mannered pleasant dog in the world. I've taken him out for a couple of 2-3 mile walks and he's fine with people but a bit scared of Buses and large noisey cars, but he does seem to cope with a bit of reassurance. We have got a couple of issues. One he absolutely stinks (lol), he's got a musty smell much like a ferret and the second was to be expected. He doesn't like being on his own at night. We got a baby gate but it's no problem for him. He's even worked out how to open the door to get into the living room so we are going to have to come up with a solution to that. Oh I forgot, he has come down with the squits but I'm told this is normal following a change of diet? We have him on dry food.


----------



## mad4foxhounds (Dec 2, 2009)

hi you had rang we could of chatted further about some of the things hounds do,only way for door handles is the knobs and its in them all all my hounds do it all t hound ive met do it, the smell will be kennel smell, the problem of being alone is why we normally say we like them to be homed with another dog, but the other thing that you could try is crating him in the bedroom with u so he can see you guys. or crate him where you want him to stay over night,
all my hounds sleep on my bed with me and my partner, but rescue ones sleep in kitchen in crates, but if i have one that cant cope i move the crate into the bedroom too. 
im really glad you are given him a try would be nice to see some photos once he's bathed.
good luck


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks,

I will give you a call in the wek if that's still ok? We had a bad night with him last night, crying and barking for us but it will get better. I now know that he really needs a companion so it's off to the dogs home again after Christmas . Any recommendations for bathing him (products etc)?


----------



## mad4foxhounds (Dec 2, 2009)

before you get another dog try taking him and filling his walks with plenty of dogy friends that way during the days walks ect he has friends to play with it might work, (has worked for a few othe foxhounds because they are getting it out of there system,) try leaven him somethime of yous too a old jumper ect might also help) than if this dosent improve things than think about another dog if you go out and get a second rescue in such a short time after getting him your family might just be taken on more than you can cope with two dogs that dont know much apart from being in kennels might just cause world war with spilting time, ect 
any good doggy shampoo is good, a low protein diet might help settle him to to much protein in dog food and not being able to burn all of it off may be causing the unsettling problems, try burns chappie or james well beloved or anything good quitly with around the 20 to 22 % protein the lower the better.. is good for un working pet hounds, if i feed my guys anything over this they are mental, and thats after 5 hours exercise a day and couple hours a week agility and obedience, 
good luck and merry christmas,


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here he is, big softy. We've had him for just over two weeks now and he has improved a lot, he's great around other dogs and very placid. We are feeding him on James well beloved complete adult food (two large bowls a day) and he's get two good walk a day and seems a lot happier (although he's still obviously depressed). We have managed to get him to use his basket but he's obviously not used to being in a house cause he keeps going outside and lying on the grass (think it's too warm in here for him). It'll ttake some time for him to settle but he's a different dog now than the dog we picked up from the kennels. Thanks for all of the advice, Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

He is lovely.

it will take time for him to settle and he is making good progress already.

I am sure with lots of love and walks and playtime he will soon forget about his previous life in the kennels.

I fell in love with a Welsh Foxhound via pics and info on a rescues website, but he wasn't right for us. I checked on him everyday via the site and though it took months he finally found a new home with a family that had a Wesh Foxhound. I was soo happy for him.

I am so glad things are working out for you and wish you lots of joy with your lovely boy.


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for that,

just got to work on this new habit he's got, he gets easily spooked and when that happens he wanders to the bottom of the garden and won't come into the house. We've tried enticing him in with food but he's just too scared. We'll see how he gets on it's early days


----------



## Deferdog (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi There,

We have just (yesterday) adopted a welsh foxhound. Very interested to read the threads as like you did not know much about the breed apart from what information was given to us by the rescue. 

We are in a similair position having young children and that obviously was our top priority.

The 24hrs we have had with her have been quite amazing considering the last few weeks she has had. She has instantly bonded with our Male Lab/mastiff X and is not the slightest bit concerned about the chidren and they her.

I will be trying to get more information to ensure we provide the best possible environment for her so will post as things progress.

I wish you the very best of luck with yours and look foreward to hearing how you get on and what tips you have.


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah it is amazing just how well they deal with children and other dogs. Post up some picks (oh and does he have a name)?


----------



## FoxhoundCrazy (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Albini13,
Just joined the forum after reading your thread as i felt i must give you some encouragement about your new dog. He is a beauty but then i am biased. I've had my Welsh Foxhound for 2 years now (we also have a foxhoundxbeagle) and he is absolutely fab. Despite the reports that they don't make good pets i have found that if you keep them stimulated and exhaust them with good walks you will have a friend for life.
Also, if its any use, i feed my boys with Skinners Field and Trial, Maintenance (orange bag). When we first got our Welsh FH we had awful trouble finding a food that suited him, the vet was even talking about prescription food at one point and you can imagine what that would have cost for a dog this size! Anyway, we were recommended Skinners by a friend as it has the right levels of oils and protein for this breed and we have never looked bad. It is reasonably priced too.
I am so pleased to hear of another Welsh Foxhound being rehomed and if i can help you further using my experiences as an owner let me know.
P.S. What is your dogs name?


----------



## brummie doglover (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi, I had to join as a member after reading your posts. We adopted 2 welsh foxhounds in june (although we didn't know what they were) We had always had 2/3 dogs ,mutts/colliexx and when the last died at 18 we wanted a pair who were already bonded in rescue.They are (we think) litter sisters and share bowls, toys and food. About 12 months when we had them..no problems apart from total lack of recall and escapology skills. We re-fenced the garden one side but now need to do the other.We are going to dogtraining and using flexileads to increase exercise.The danger is one is putting on too much weight.


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

hi there,

nice to hear from all of the WFH owners. We have been out and got Murray a companion, her name is Matilda and she's a minature Schnauzer. So far they are getting on swimmingly but she has obviously been used as a breeding machine, hence she doesn't know how to act as a pet. We are trying to teach her how to walk on a lead, steady progress. On the other hand sheis definately the boss (she's kicked Murray out of his basket) but he has perked up no end since having her. Got some fantastic pics of them playing in the snow, i'll post them up asap. Has anyone got any tips on learning kennel dogs how to walk on a lead?


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

What wonderful news, bless you for taking on 2 needy dogs. Regarding the lead walking for the new girl, just take everything very slowly and quietly. My JRT was a stud dog who'd never been out of a cage for 2 years and everything was just so scarey for him! I was lucky that he adapted quickly and to be honest is rarely on lead (he sticks with his pack) so I don't have to worry about lead training.

I would start her as you would a puppy, have the lead on for short periods in the house, progress to you holding the lead for very short periods (lots of praise and rewards). Then once she's relaxed start walking around and praise when she moves towards you, ignore when she pulls against. I'd do as much as you can in the home to start with, I'm sure she's already relaxed and more confident there esp having her pal Murray to lean on. Just do little and often and she'll soon to walking like a pro. Personally I'd invest in a soft slip lead so she doesn't feel too much pressure from a collar. It's all I use for my dogs when they are on lead and they are much better to give reward (release of the pressure on the neck) than a static collar.


----------



## albini13 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks for the advice, we have got to treat her like a puppy she's obviously not used to being treated well and has no training.


----------



## mad4foxhounds (Dec 2, 2009)

glad all hounds are coming on well by the sounds of it, we know of a part welsh foxhound male that needs home asap due to owners ill health, he's around a year good with other dogs and children, needs further training but is ok off lead. part welsh foxhounds are not as hairy as full welshes. 
let me know if any takers


----------



## mad4foxhounds (Dec 2, 2009)

on saturday (22-5) a few foxhound owners are meeting for a walk in keswick, all welcome for more details please email me, [email protected] 
it would be nice to see everyone we already have 7 hounds attending, 
wishing you all well.


----------



## Beba (Aug 3, 2017)

albini13 said:


> lol sorry the image is so big. Oh just had a phone call from the warden who has spoken to the dogs home and it is indeed a Welsh Fox hound


Your thread is years old, but, the inner sense I see in your desire to make your adoption work, makes us hope you kept to it.
Same for our son took Welsh/Irish type hound who howls : ) from shelter- been the most remarkable love affair for all & we have had OESheepdogs, Newfs, etc. Best with children, best with people & other animals. We wish there was another as we live too far afar from Henry.


----------



## adamantis (Mar 14, 2014)

Beba said:


> Your thread is years old, but, the inner sense I see in your desire to make your adoption work, makes us hope you kept to it.
> Same for our son took Welsh/Irish type hound who howls : ) from shelter- been the most remarkable love affair for all & we have had OESheepdogs, Newfs, etc. Best with children, best with people & other animals. We wish there was another as we live too far afar from Henry.


Where are you? There are hounds all over


----------



## Beba (Aug 3, 2017)

East coast of U.S. : } & the Welsh & ? "Henry" lives in Kentucky in US. Unfortunately, we do not see hounds frequently in either area. Now that we see the nature, the family is "obsessed"-haha, for good reason!


----------

